# 2013 Felt FC Frameset weight



## jblumenauer (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking at the specs on the Felt website, it has the FC frameset listed as 1670 grams. Is that really right? Seems heavy to me. What am I missing here? Sorry, I've been trying to decide between F, AR and Z, and just noticed the FC weight.


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Frame Kit FC - Felt Bicycles

I guess that this is an issue of including the fork into the frame weight.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jblumenauer said:


> Looking at the specs on the Felt website, it has the FC frameset listed as 1670 grams. Is that really right? Seems heavy to me. What am I missing here? Sorry, I've been trying to decide between F, AR and Z, and just noticed the FC weight.


You aren't missing anything - as in - this is the mass for the complete kit including all nuts and bolts, headset, seatpost clamp, fork, cable guides, etc...

-SD


----------



## jblumenauer (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Superdave. I've been working with a LBS to test ride some Felt frames (Z1 and AR4). The LBS provided me weights of the Z1 and AR4. I'm pretty sure what they provided includes only the frame which is what made the FC weight on the Felt website seem bloated since it's a total weight.

One other question, any idea how the energy transfer of the FC frameset compares to either the Z1 or AR4? I've not been able to ride a F-series frame, but have test ridden a Z1 and ZR4.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jblumenauer said:


> Thanks Superdave. I've been working with a LBS to test ride some Felt frames (Z1 and AR4). The LBS provided me weights of the Z1 and AR4. I'm pretty sure what they provided includes only the frame which is what made the FC weight on the Felt website seem bloated since it's a total weight.
> 
> One other question, any idea how the energy transfer of the FC frameset compares to either the Z1 or AR4? I've not been able to ride a F-series frame, but have test ridden a Z1 and ZR4.


The FC has a stiffer frame torsionally measured from the rear contact patch thru the head tube. The FC is designed with stiffness to weight as the leading metric for development, it is also quite stiff in ride compliance (compared to our Z series). The fit of the Z is quite a bit different and the longer wheelbase and increased comfort has a lot to do with why the frame would be somewhat less stiff. The Z series is designed to be a professional race bike however and it is much stiffer than the previous generation F1 Sprint frame used by guys like Tyler Farrar and Garmin's other notable sprinters. It doesn't lack stiffness, it is just developed to deliver on ride quality as its primary goal.


-SD


----------



## jblumenauer (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks again Superdave. That's exactly the information I was seeking about the F and Z. When I test rode the AR4 it felt stiffer than the Z. I'm guessing the F is pretty similar to the AR or maybe better regarding torsional stiffness and handling?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jblumenauer said:


> Thanks again Superdave. That's exactly the information I was seeking about the F and Z. When I test rode the AR4 it felt stiffer than the Z. I'm guessing the F is pretty similar to the AR or maybe better regarding torsional stiffness and handling?


Actually the new AR has it all in my mind. The handling and stiffness of the F, the comfort of the Z, the low weight, incredible aerodynamics, versatile fit.

If you are looking for our "best" ~$2500 bike, I think the AR5 is it.

-SD


----------

